
Show HN: A Blog about Bitcoin and JavaScript - maximus999
http://lifecodecoin.blogspot.com/
======
ateesdalejr
Hey I just learned this but I guess you can't post blog posts in Show HN. You
can however post them in the normal feed.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
New reader checking in :).

